
Uber.com Bug Bounty: Remote Code Execution via Flask Jinja2 Template Injection - phwd
http://blog.orange.tw/2016/03/bug-bounty-ubercom-ubercom-remote-code.html
======
phwd
Google Translate
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.orange.tw%2F2016%2F03%2Fbug-
bounty-ubercom-ubercom-remote-code.html%3Fm%3D1&edit-text=&act=url)

